# sugar free milk ?????



## ickle (Apr 7, 2011)

my brother has been helping me to  make changes to my diet and I have made many small changes such as skimmed milk,low fat yogurts and so on.

He has suggested that I also switch to LACTOFREE milk as there is no (or very little) lactose sugar a natrual sugar.

i am trying it out and so far it is ok to have on ceral and in tea. It is lower in calories,fat and of course sugars than regular milk.

I think I could get used to it long term and I am thinking of looking for other products.

Doea anyone else use this or would think of trying it?


----------



## Kim23 (Apr 22, 2011)

ickle said:


> my brother has been helping me to  make changes to my diet and I have made many small changes such as skimmed milk,low fat yogurts and so on.
> 
> He has suggested that I also switch to LACTOFREE milk as there is no (or very little) lactose sugar a natrual sugar.
> 
> ...



I use lactofree milk and cheese as found I can't really digest properly normal cows milk. I know lactofree is cows milk but it doesn't have mose of the enzymes in it so not too bad but mostly it tastes not fake. One thing I have found a prob with it though is if you use it in cooking it doesn't really work - kinda splits. But its deffo worth a go!


----------



## margie (Apr 22, 2011)

I have had a look around and although lactofree has about half the sugars that normal milk has they are simpler so will hit your blood stream faster. 

I guess its about getting the balance but if you are not getting quite the results you expect the above could be the reason why.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 23, 2011)

I drink unsweetened soya milk, Alpro is the best tasting one.


----------



## ickle (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been using the LACTOFREE milk for a while now andactually quite like it.

on their website they say they make cheese and yogurt but I cant find them in the shops.

I have made my own yogurt using the Lactofree and I has=ve to say it is better than anything shop bought. I have it with mixed berries and mixed nuts with a tiny bit of honey .............yummmy


----------

